# WOW!  That Was Weird!!!  Seattle 14 GB 12



## HUGGY (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't know who should have won that game.  The officiating was out of the "Twilight Zone".

The first half was close ...our defense was outstanding.... 8 sacks on Rogers.  We sucked on offense except for that one perfect TD pass.  GB had one or two field goals..I can't remember.  

They should have called the game then. 

Then there was the most horribly called second half in NFL history.

On their one and only TD drive our D-Back broke up a Rogers pass with a perfectly timed play on about the 42.  That would have left 4 th and long ..GB would have certainly punted.  We were clearly hosed by the officials.  Not only that but we were called about half a dozen times in the second half on some very bogus holding calls.  We were called a couple of times on late hits to Rogers...and our QB got nailed about 4 times very late with no calls.  

Then the game started to go down hill.. 

Oh ya...the last play.  I don't know who had control of the ball... ties go to the offense.  The closest official apparently believed Golden Tate had enough possession for at least a tie so we got maybe the strangest victory EVAH!!!

I don't blame Green Bay for walking off the field.  They got hosed in their minds..I can't dissagree.  To GB's credit they did send out 11 guys for the PAT.

Those refs should never be allowed on an NFL field again.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 24, 2012)

That touchdown given to Seattle at the end was the biggest clusterfuck I've ever seen in football.  I watched it several times from several angles (including slow motion), and Green Bay clearly caught the ball and kept possession of it.  Wow...


----------



## tyroneweaver (Sep 24, 2012)

For us Packer fans it stinks.  This affects their playoff picture.

TJ lang twitted. "The Ref F us. embarassing Thx NFL"


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 24, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> That touchdown given to Seattle at the end was the biggest clusterfuck I've ever seen in football.  I watched it several times from several angles (including slow motion), and Green Bay clearly caught the ball and kept possession of it.  Wow...



Ya I won't dispute they probably got hosed but we got hosed just as bad when our DB totally legally broke up of their third down pass on the 42 and got called for interference.  BULLSHIT!! So GB got their only TD on the drive after that bad call.  

So ya take away their TD and take away our TD and we are still ahead.  results are inconclusive.. The officiating was so shitty in the second half there is really no way to know how it would have ended with REAL officials.

Oh ya...we wouldn't have got our game ending TD without the bugus interference call on GB.


----------



## voltron (Sep 24, 2012)

it seems pete carrol decided to skip the press conference too.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 24, 2012)

voltron said:


> it seems pete carrol decided to skip the press conference too.



Ya the only ones that needed to explain themselves were the Zebras.  Both teams defenses played outstanding.  The 8 sacks on Rogers in the first half was certainly not the fault of the officials.  But just about everything else was.  The only really sweet offensive play in the game was our TD pass.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Sep 24, 2012)

the Packers have owned the seachickens. Glad to see seattle figured out a way to win.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 25, 2012)

tyroneweaver said:


> the Packers have owned the seachickens. Glad to see seattle figured out a way to win.



Ya..OK we got the W.  It's just too bad we will never know who was the better team in Seattle tonight.  The refs stole that distinction and satisfaction.  That last play will get all of the headlines but it was one of many bogus calls that altered the natural outcome of this football game.

It was about as unsatisfying a win as a team can have.  It's not like either team cheated but somehow it feels that way because the refs much like republicans never have to take responsibility for their fuckups.  So all of the great football plays that actually DID happen won't be remembered...just that one stupid last play.


----------



## Dreadnaught1968 (Sep 25, 2012)

Last play of the game was NOT a touchdown, but an interception.  Apparently the people in the booth who reviewed it were blind, as well.

It's time for the temps to go, bring back the real officials.

One of the two refs in the end zone called it an interception.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 25, 2012)

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> Last play of the game was NOT a touchdown, but an interception.  Apparently the people in the booth who reviewed it were blind, as well.
> 
> It's time for the temps to go, bring back the real officials.
> 
> One of the two refs in the end zone called it an interception.



Jennings should have batted the ball down instead of trying to pad his interception stats.  There was no team advantage in him getting an iterception with no time on the clock.  What it boils down to is that he made a mistake and it had a big consequence.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 25, 2012)

Who picked these refs?

The real refs?


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 25, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> Who picked these refs?
> 
> The real refs?



My understanding is that they were recruited from the ranks of small colleges and indoor pro football.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 25, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Who picked these refs?
> ...



They seem clueless to the point that they seem to make almost intentional mistakes in judgement. 

An average NFL viewer seems to know the rule-book better and is a better judge of what pass interference is. 

Seattle should have lost but were given a gift to keep their final drive going and the interception in the end-zone that won the game for them was ruled a TD even though the receiver had less control over the ball than that defender. He only had on hand on the ball while the Defensive Back for Green Bay had both arms wrapped around the ball and had is securely against his chest. 

This didn't seem to matter to these idiots. 

One would think they're intentionally blowing calls to hurry negotiations between the refs and the owners.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2012)

In my view, I thought GB had the ball

The regular refs might have made the same call though if it was dual possession


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> In my view, I thought GB had the ball
> 
> The regular refs might have made the same call though if it was dual possession



It was intercepted, the Seattle player reached in after the fact after pushing off. 

At best he should have been flagged for Offensive Pass-Interference. It was extremely blatant.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2012)

I think the refs owed Seattle one after costing them the Super Bowl in 2006.

And those were the regular refs


----------



## Article 15 (Sep 25, 2012)

> WOW! That Was Weird!!! Seattle 14 GB 12



That wasn't weird, it was an abortion.

Get the real mother fucking refs back, please.  This shit is fucking things all up.


----------



## 007 (Sep 25, 2012)

I knew there was going to be a blow up about this this morning, and there is. My Pack got FUCKED, and I think they should SUE the football league. THEY WON THAT GAME...

NFL losing credibility with each blown call by replacement refs - latimes.com

Replacement ref furor grows after Seattle Seahawks' wild win over Green Bay Packers - ESPN

News from The Associated Press

Troy Aikman Tweets &#8216;These Games Are A Joke&#8217; Following MNF Debacle « CBS Seattle

Twitter Lynch Mob: Let&#8217;s kill NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell | Twitchy

Packers Rip Replacement Refs On Twitter Following Controversial Loss « CBS Seattle


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Sep 25, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> I don't know who should have won that game.  The officiating was out of the "Twilight Zone".
> 
> The first half was close ...our defense was outstanding.... 8 sacks on Rogers.  We sucked on offense except for that one perfect TD pass.  GB had one or two field goals..I can't remember.
> 
> ...



Goodell is a fucking joke....  and I don't say that just because I'm a Saints fan.  What went on last night, and has been going on for weeks now is a disgrace.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 25, 2012)

Bogus call, bogus game. Packers were robbed but the first half, the Packer offensive line stunk, no way should Rodgers get sacked.

Another homer call.


----------



## Leweman (Sep 25, 2012)

Crappy call but it's more on the replay booth or rule than it is on the officials.


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 25, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Oh come on mud.  The entire game was blown from the beginning.  There were tons of shitty calls on both sides and it's worth noting that the packers were given at least two, maybe three, absolute gifts by the refs that kept their last scoring drve alive.  The last blown calls was just one in a string of crap that was influencing the game.  You could argue that had the game been called correctly Seattle would have won 7-6.  The reality though is that the game was so fucked up that who knows who would have won. That's the real problem here.  Instead of everyone talking about a totally dominating Seattle defensive effort, we are talking about shitty refs.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 25, 2012)

BluePhantom said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Exactly!  When is the last time that Green Bay was held to two field goals and a questionable drive for one TD in a game?


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 25, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



It's been a while for sure.  Seattle has a very powerful defense that harassed and stifled green bay all night long.  8 sacks in the first half? Wow. And in reality, while green bay was able to move the ball better in the second half they really never had a legitimate drive that resulted in a touchdown.  Seattle was able to hold off that attack...and twice green bay should have been punting instead of scoring....but here we go back to the refs.  Lol.


----------



## Leweman (Sep 25, 2012)

Should the msm be treated like these replacement officials?


----------



## Rocko (Sep 25, 2012)

That was the biggest robbery I've seen in the NFL!

How much money could the real refs be asking for? Just give them their damn money!


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 25, 2012)

Rocko said:


> That was the biggest robbery I've seen in the NFL!
> 
> How much money could the real refs be asking for? Just give them their damn money!



It's retirement and full time status.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 25, 2012)

I don't blame the refs. There's ambiguity in the rule and they technically called it correctly.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 25, 2012)

Rocko said:


> That was the biggest robbery I've seen in the NFL!
> 
> How much money could the real refs be asking for? Just give them their damn money!



The quality of reffing can be increased over time. My guess is they are already more than adequately compensated for what they do and they want a bigger piece of the pie than they deserve. The general public needs to stop propping up this strike BS that unions are incorporating more and more. In the end, we pay for it too.


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 25, 2012)

Rocko said:


> That was the biggest robbery I've seen in the NFL!
> 
> How much money could the real refs be asking for? Just give them their damn money!



No the biggest robbery was super bowl XL.  The vast majority of the time something like this happens in a Seattle game the Seahawks are the ones getting the shaft. I don't hear green bay fans crying about the shitty calls that led to their touchdown in the first place. I don't hear anyone crying that clay Matthews should have been called for roughing the passer on the last play making the entire end zone situation irrelevant and giving the Seahawks another shot at the end zone anyhow.  

Had green bay won that game Seattle fans would be screaming (and very correctly so) that the refs handed the Packers a bullshit touchdown and everyone would have said "oh stop your whining" because it's the holy packers.  It's about time Seattle fans have the opportunity to tell someone else to shut their yap and dry their tears for a change


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 25, 2012)

From what I've been reading on Facebook, even Seattle fans are unhappy with those refs.


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> In my view, I thought GB had the ball
> 
> The regular refs might have made the same call though if it was dual possession



yes but that in the end people could stomach. This has been building.


----------



## Leweman (Sep 25, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> From what I've been reading on Facebook, even Seattle fans are unhappy with those refs.



Yeah but that means that the game was evened out.   Everyone always focuses on the one bad call that happens closer to the end but ignores all other's that actually changed the game.


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 25, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know who should have won that game.  The officiating was out of the "Twilight Zone".
> ...




On ESPN they where saying Goodell is really at the mercy of the owners. So he is the middleman.


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 25, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I don't blame the refs. There's ambiguity in the rule and they technically called it correctly.



no there isn't, and no they didnt get it right. 

And this isnt even mentioning Tate's push off. 

You have no clue as to what you are talking about per usual.


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 25, 2012)

BluePhantom said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > That was the biggest robbery I've seen in the NFL!
> ...



this isn't about the seahawks getting the shaft. This isnt about one blown call. This is about bigger things, things that have led up to this. 

The seahawks got away with one last night. between the call and the ignoring of tate's push off. 

your point about the seahawks getting one is pointless and irrelevant. Any real fan would know the call was utter bullshit.


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 25, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > I don't blame the refs. There's ambiguity in the rule and they technically called it correctly.
> ...



Even had that been called Matthews should have been called for roughing the passer and it all offsets with a replay of the down. Green bay was guilty of some absolutely brutal holding calls that were never flagged...by the middle of the third quarter the refs had the game so completely fucked up that anything could have happened.


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 25, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



Exactly...it wasn't about one call...it was a slew of bullshit calls that were fucking up the game FAR before that one.  The Seahawks were handed a bullshit td....guess what...so was green bay


----------



## Luissa (Sep 25, 2012)

This is what someone tweeted last night, and I thought it was awesome!

" "Dear NFL fans: pardon our lack of sympathy for bad officiating. None of us have forgotten Superbowl XL. Sincerely, Seahawks Nation"



Living in Washington State and having many friends and family who are Seahawks fan, at one point every status update on my Facebook was about the game. My father who is a die hard fan, even said the Seahawks stole the game.


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 25, 2012)

The packers?


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 25, 2012)

BluePhantom said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...



but this is bigger because it cost them the game at the end. Naturally the last piece of evidence is always going to be the most talked about.


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 25, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



The bullshit calls that led to the Packers touchdown almost cost Seattle a win.  It goes both ways dude.  Had it been called correctly it probably ends as a 7-6 Seahawks victory


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 25, 2012)

BluePhantom said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



push>holding.....holding call you could miss. You dont miss that push.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 25, 2012)

BluePhantom said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Absolutely true.  Both defenses deserved to win.  The only truly great offensive play was the Seahawks TD pass.  Green Bay limped in to their TD with a total leg up by the refs.  We were tagged with at least two bullshit roughing the passer penalties that helped GB sustain drives...and at the same time late in the game Seattle QB was hammered at least four times with no flag.  Seattle was called for holding numerous times when there was no grabbing just arm locks that were incidental to two big guys pushing on each other.  There was also a total bullshit facemask call against the Hawks when the GB(Rodgers) guy leaned down and into the Seatle defender making it impossible to not touch the helmet.

GB recieved at least a dozen charity calls that gave them first downs in the second half.  Focusing on that one last call is rediculous.  Ya it was probably an interception..and our guy definitely pushed off.  BUT it was only one play out of at least a couple dozen game changers in the contest that were fucked up by the refs.

GB didn't deserve the win any more than Seattle did.  That is the sad and frustrating part of this discussion.  A great and well matched football game was fucked up by the refs and we will never know which team really deserved to win.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 25, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > I don't blame the refs. There's ambiguity in the rule and they technically called it correctly.
> ...



I do know? Look at the fucking rule. It says if they both control the ball at the same time then the tie goes to the offensive player. They both took control at the same time; they both began the catch at the same fucking time. The rule doesn't regard if one player has 2 hands on it to a players 1 hand or if one player has it closer his chest. So blow it out your ass fuckface. You just don't want to look at shit fairly as per usual.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 25, 2012)

The GB player shouldn't have tried to be a hero and he should have knocked it down. He paid the price for playing hero ball. GB has themselves to blame for the loss; but of course they don't want to do that.


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 25, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



You don't miss clay Matthew hammering Wilson late either on the same play.  Go back and watch that second half.  The Seahawks stopped getting sacks for many reasons but one of the biggest was that the Packers embarked on one of the most aggressive holding campaigns I have ever seen, and it wasn't just one or two dude, there were tons of them that we're totally ridiculous. 

You are focusing on one play that had so many blown calls in it, but you seem to be totally overlooking that the game should have never been in that situation to begin with.  Called correctly, the packers punt on their last scoring drive (twice actually) and the Seahawks are never in a position where they have to score to win.  The entire situation was created by inept officiating to begin with


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 25, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



The GB player touched the ball first..true.. but his feet were not on the ground.  He does not have "control" of the football untill he has both feet inbounds. The Seattle player had his left hand wrapped around the ball before either player was on his feet and the Seattle player never lost his gip on the football once he had established his part of the control of the ball.  If you want to use the "one guy had two hands on the ball and the other guy had one hand on the ball"...that doesn't fly either.  Many TDs have been ruled good with one hand catches.   There is no rule that says two hands are better than one.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 25, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> The GB player shouldn't have tried to be a hero and he should have knocked it down. He paid the price for playing hero ball. GB has themselves to blame for the loss; but of course they don't want to do that.



That is exactly the way the coaches will evaluate the play.  There was NO team advantage to make an interception with no time on the clock.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2012)

I suspect the referee strike will be resolved by tomorrow morning


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 25, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



Great point. It was a catch and yet ESPN (and the rest of the media) is (virtually) unanimously trumping it as a blown call to pimp their story lines.


----------



## Liability (Sep 25, 2012)

The final calls and non call were uniformly brilliant, accurate, perceptive, fair and resulted in what may have been one of the best officiated games in the history of superbly officiated games.

























And "the NFL" has clarified the matter by declaring that the call and the replay ruling was spot on!*












__________________
* Edit:  Just to clarify it a bit.   I recall they did address the issue of the catch vs interception, but they did concede a problem with the non-call of the pass interference -- which is not subject to review via replay.


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I suspect the referee strike will be resolved by tomorrow morning



Well I will say this....if the owners don't take action Vegas sure as hell will.  Lol


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 25, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



there is more than one rule cumstain.


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 25, 2012)

BluePhantom said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...



i didnt watch the game, i was watching something with my kid. vastly more important. 

I saw the last call, and like i said the last call is what has been building up. I know all about these refs and bad calls from the pats/ravens game.


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 25, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



So you are arguing that the packers got screwed out of a win but you didn't watch the game.......gotcha.


----------



## ginscpy (Sep 25, 2012)

Bad call.  Tate obviously shoved off - and the TD should not have counted.  Although in a scrum in the endzone everbody is pushing and shoving.

Tate should not have been fined for the clean block on the Cowboys LB the previous week.

Nowhere near as bad as the Vinny Testeverde phantom TD  -NY Jets at home against  the Seahawks in Dec 1998,in the final seconds, that cost Seattle a chance at the playoffs,  ushered in Instant Replay in the NFL.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 25, 2012)

Seahawk fan goes off!  Funny shit!...

A Must watch!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz_ZYo6gIaI]Seattle Seahawks vs Green Bay Packers Game Ending Play "Controversy" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2012)

BluePhantom said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect the referee strike will be resolved by tomorrow morning
> ...



Make them an offer they can't refuse


----------



## Againsheila (Sep 25, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Seahawk fan goes off!  Funny shit!...
> 
> A Must watch!!
> 
> Seattle Seahawks vs Green Bay Packers Game Ending Play "Controversy" - YouTube



Not funny, didn't get past the first 30 seconds and the first 2 "FUs".  FU just isn't funny.  Never has been, if you can't get your point across without using the F word then it isn't worth getting across.


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 25, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Seahawk fan goes off!  Funny shit!...
> 
> A Must watch!!
> 
> Seattle Seahawks vs Green Bay Packers Game Ending Play "Controversy" - YouTube



Give the man a cigar....and a valium


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 25, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



There's one rule in question dilhole. But go ahead and try and explain your retarded logic. I could use a laugh.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



I saw the GB player with two hands on the ball and the ball on his chest. I saw the Seattle player underneath him with one hand on the ball

No question as to possession


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



They both came down with possession by the rule. It doesn't matter who you think had a better grasp on the ball.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



OK ...If the GB guy had the ball on his chest where was the Seahawk player"s hand?

The ball *WAS NOT *on Jenkins chest.  The back of Tate's hand was on Jenkin's chest.  If Tate had his hand on the ball at all it was *UNDER* Jenkin's grip.  Think about it!  Two hands are not better than one in a reception.  You think those two guys are fighting with all their strength for ownership of that football and Tate has some super human power to keep his hand on the *OUTSIDE* of Jenkins grip while they are falling to the ground and rolling around?  The ref called it a touchdown BECAUSE Tate had his hand between Jenkins chest and the ball.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



Absolutely right.  

At the end of the day though; Green Bay should have never been in a position where they were in jeopardy of losing.  Green Bay was out played


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 25, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



nope there is two rules. One about both players and the other about if a player comes in. The GB player had the ball while tate ( who pushed off) hand a hand on the back. That is not equal possesion of the ball. One has 2/3rds and the other 1/3rd of the ball. It is evident from Tate having to REACH in to the GB player that he didnt have the ball at all. 

We have had these calls NUMEROUS times and its always been called a certain way. 

But what do you expect from refs who got fired from the lingerie league. 

Yeah thats who you are defending. They got fired because they couldnt do the job right.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 25, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



I'm not really debating the push-off; just like I'm not debating the roughing the passer.

As far as the catch goes; the rule doesn't mention equal possession of the ball and thus you've proved your dumbassery again.



> Rule 8, Section 1, Article 3, Item 5 states:
> 
> Simultaneous Catch. If a pass is caught simultaneously by two eligible opponents, and both players retain it, the ball belongs to the passers. It is not a simultaneous catch if a player gains control first and an opponent subsequently gains joint control. If the ball is muffed after simultaneous touching by two such players, all the players of the passing team become eligible to catch the loose ball.



Thanks for the laugh brah. I knew you were ignorantly speaking as usual.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 25, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



To me having on hand on the ball, while the other guy has two hands and has brought to his chest is not equal possession. Many players, and retired refs are saying the same.


----------



## ginscpy (Sep 25, 2012)

Tate made plays like that all the time at Notre Dame.

A short guy who always went up and fought for the ball.

Finally he is justifying the early pick the Seahawks made for him.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 25, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> Tate made plays like that all the time at Notre Dame.
> 
> A short guy who always went up and fought for the ball.
> 
> Finally he is justifying the early pick the Seahawks made for him.



So he often committed pass interference? Otherwise, that play was over.


----------



## xsited1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bill Clinton on Packers-Seahawks: I would not have called that last play the way they did. - The Early Lead - The Washington Post


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 25, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



this rule would be in play if it actually happened this way. It didnt.


----------



## Paulie (Sep 25, 2012)

mudwhistle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



A ref in one game a week or 2 ago was said to have been overheard talking about having one of the players on his fantasy team...maybe he said he started him, I don't know for sure I don't remember. 

Take that for whatever it's worth.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 25, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



They grabbed the ball at the same time. It did happen that way. There is no "equal possession" rule, just a simultaneous catch rule and once again you're talking out of your ass.


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 25, 2012)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



lol.....


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 25, 2012)

Boycott The NFL, Now


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 25, 2012)

I think the ignored offensive PI was far more controversial than the simultaneous catch.  When the play happened I was actually wondering if there was a simultaneous catch.  I don't think that aspect of the play would necessarily be improved with the old refs.  The missed PI, the apparently missed roughing the passer, the need to inform the refs that the extra point had to be played out, and the bevy of missed or mistaken calls throughout the game are a much bigger problem than the iffy simultaneous catch ruling.

We all know the replacement refs have been horrible.  However, I don't know if the old refs are making unreasonable demands or not.  What I would like to see from the NFL is a speedy resolution; how they resolve it isn't as important to me.  If they get a deal with the old refs done quickly, fine.  If they don't, set up a new contract with the replacements (which hopefully makes them full time rather than part time) and admit that they have had problems, but that they are growing into their roles and make sure they continue to receive the training and practice they need to be effective.

I want refs who have a long term deal and are full time.  If that means keeping the replacements and having to deal with this poor officiating for a while, so be it.  Just do SOMETHING definitive about the situation instead of leaving us hanging.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 25, 2012)

> I think the ignored offensive PI was far more controversial than the simultaneous catch.



What "simultaneous catch"...?  The only thing the Seahawk had possession of was the Packer who had control and possession of the football.  Plus, the Seahawk was BEHIND the Packer.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 25, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Boycott The NFL, Now



I'd rather boycott you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 25, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> I think the ignored offensive PI was far more controversial than the simultaneous catch.



Nobody could've complained if that was called__ but the defender did a terrible job of standing his ground.


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 25, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> > I think the ignored offensive PI was far more controversial than the simultaneous catch.
> 
> 
> 
> What "simultaneous catch"...?  The only thing the Seahawk had possession of was the Packer who had control and possession of the football.  Plus, the Seahawk was BEHIND the Packer.



meh...big deal.  The refs screwed Seattle and gave the Packers a TD they didn't earn and then they screwed the Packers and gave Seattle a TD they didn't earn.  If you are going to act all outraged at the shitty calls on Seattle's last scoring drive at least show the same disdain for the shitty calls on the Packers' last scoring drive.  Anything else is completely ignorant...of course I should consider who I am talking to.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 26, 2012)

Montrovant said:


> I think the ignored offensive PI was far more controversial than the simultaneous catch.  When the play happened I was actually wondering if there was a simultaneous catch.  I don't think that aspect of the play would necessarily be improved with the old refs.



I would agree.  We forget that the play happened in real time and when it happened th very first thing that went through my mind was "tie goes to the receiver". On replay (in slow motion stopping frame by frame) I would say it was 90% an interception...BUT replay requires indisputable evidence which was not there (or I would say it was 100% an interception).  The pass interference should have been called, the roughing the passer on Clay Matthews on the same play should have been called.  At best...*at BEST*...the argument should be offsetting penalties on both sides, which results in a replay of the down, and Seattle gets another shot at it. Alas we will never know what that result would have been. Maybe Seattle scores, maybe they don't.  Regardless of who won or lost I would have preferred that scenario and THAT'S what everyone should be screaming about today.  

Green Bay fans will cry about how they got screwed (and I will be happy to get tissue for them and dry their tears) but as I have said countless times, by the middle of the third quarter the refs were fucking whoever was on defense and at that point the game had lost its integrity; not because the Seahawks were dirty or the Packers let one get away or anything of that nature on either side. It's because at that point it was no longer about "_who was the better team measured in such a way that was indisputable...on the field...team vs. team_".  It was about "_who will the refs fuck last?_"  THAT'S the tragedy...not who won or who lost but that no matter *who *lost that team would have a legitimate bitch about the officiating deciding the game.  

People are focusing on the last play because that's what made Sportscenter and then jokers like Plasmaball, who by his own admission didn't even *watch *the game, formulate an opinion based on that alone and shoot off their mouth. Anyone who actually watched the game knows very well that aside from the first five minutes or so of the third quarter, the entire second half was a complete officiating debacle and at that point it was evident that *someone *was going to get fucked and the rest of us will never know what *really *would have happened..


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 26, 2012)

Time for lingerie football.


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 26, 2012)

I think it was herm Edwards brought up the point yesterday and asked...what is the primary job of the defender in that situation? Knock the ball down...not catch it. So in essence...green bay screwed themselves for not batting it down. I think it was fair and fitting it was ruled in Seattle favor given how many times they have been hosed. Super bowl XL was a complete cluster f*** of officiating and people cry and moan about this?? Calling a td that was clarly a yard and a half short in the biggest game of many players career with regular cream of the crop officials on hand....oh that was ok and there was no talk of over turning that game after the fact so everyone can just suck it up and stop crying in your beer of the injustice of the precious packers. Seattle has been taking it in the shorts for years from regular officials and the players and coaches would be fined for blaming anything on officiating. Green bay can just go buy some wine for their cheese and stuff it in their pie hole.


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 26, 2012)

It is also disappointing how Seattle defense has been totally dismissed from that game. They schooled green bay the whole game sacking Rogers time and time again yet the only thing spoken of is the injustice of the packers. Did anyone consider tht if gb were so fantastic they should have been up by a lot more and the end would never have happened? They were also given chance after chance by officials making up stuff....when have you ever heard of a defense being called for 12 men on the field way before the ball is snapped? And as for carrol not apologizing for winning? Pfft...shut up! Seattle played hard the whole game they went up at the end and fought for it...made a play and they should apologize? Oh we are sorry we should have just bent over and dropped trou for you to screw us yet again. Would gb coach say we are sorry for winning? Seattle won the whole game by harassing the offense the whole game holding gb to two field goals before the officials got involved so heavily in their last offensive drive. The mode of the officials changed considerably in the 3rd quarter. Seems to me they got their palms greased by gb and it honestly turned into the sb XL debacle all over again. If Seattle so much as farted they were called for it.

Ok I think I am done with my rant....for now


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 26, 2012)

TrinityPower said:


> I* think it was herm Edwards brought up the point yesterday and asked...what is the primary job of the defender in that situation? Knock the ball down...not catch it. *So in essence...green bay screwed themselves for not batting it down. I think it was fair and fitting it was ruled in Seattle favor given how many times they have been hosed. Super bowl XL was a complete cluster f*** of officiating and people cry and moan about this?? Calling a td that was clarly a yard and a half short in the biggest game of many players career with regular cream of the crop officials on hand....oh that was ok and there was no talk of over turning that game after the fact so everyone can just suck it up and stop crying in your beer of the injustice of the precious packers. Seattle has been taking it in the shorts for years from regular officials and the players and coaches would be fined for blaming anything on officiating. Green bay can just go buy some wine for their cheese and stuff it in their pie hole.



If you look at the Detroit/Tennessee game earlier in the day the defender knocked the ball down and a Detroit player trailing the play caught the ball for a last second TD

Damned if you do, damned if you don't on Hail Marys


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 26, 2012)

If Seattle loses on the field we take it in the shorts by the officials. If we win...we take it in the shorts by the media. Foeget it! I am going commando to support my team.


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 26, 2012)

NFL Seattle Seahawks Ladies


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 26, 2012)

TrinityPower said:


> NFL Seattle Seahawks Ladies



My kinda lady.    You busy next Monday?


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 26, 2012)

BluePhantom said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > NFL Seattle Seahawks Ladies
> ...



Well my husbands due back in town that day but I think I can...er... Squeeze you in. What did you have in mind?


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 26, 2012)

I am waiting for Lakhota to explain why this whole situation is Bush's fault.


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 26, 2012)

BluePhantom said:


> I am waiting for Lakhota to explain why this whole situation is Bush's fault.



Well...that can't be if they are the one that claims bush drops the ball....no balls dropped monday night lol


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 26, 2012)

TrinityPower said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > I am waiting for Lakhota to explain why this whole situation is Bush's fault.
> ...



True...and remember....the NFL didn't build their league on their own.  Obama did it.


----------



## Liability (Sep 26, 2012)

Report: NFL, NFLRA Reach Agreement; Refs Could Return For Week 4 « CBS Boston


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 26, 2012)

Liability said:


> Report: NFL, NFLRA Reach Agreement; Refs Could Return For Week 4 « CBS Boston



ten bucks says they get a standing ovation till the first bad call.


----------



## Liability (Sep 26, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Report: NFL, NFLRA Reach Agreement; Refs Could Return For Week 4 « CBS Boston
> ...



It will be funny to see them blow a call because they've gotten rusty.


----------



## antiquity (Sep 26, 2012)

Dreadnaught1968 said:


> Last play of the game was NOT a touchdown, but an interception.  Apparently the people in the booth who reviewed it were blind, as well.
> 
> It's time for the temps to go, bring back the real officials.
> 
> One of the two refs in the end zone called it an interception.



No he didn't he was signaling with his arms for the clock to stop.






The referee calling a interception in the endzone is.....






Further more the officials in the NFL commission office agreed with the call.

I wonder if Cleveland, Buffalo or St Louis were playing Seattle instead of Green Bay if there would be the up-roar about the officials.

Get over it and move on.


----------



## antiquity (Sep 26, 2012)

007 said:


> I knew there was going to be a blow up about this this morning, and there is. My Pack got FUCKED, and I think they should SUE the football league. THEY WON THAT GAME...
> 
> Not according to the rules that all concerned applied. The people who reviewed the play up stairs and are not replacements and the league officials agreed it was a catch by Tate.


----------



## antiquity (Sep 26, 2012)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> aGoodell is a fucking joke....  and I don't say that just because I'm a Saints fan.  What went on last night, and has been going on for weeks now is a disgrace.



You sound like a bitter Saints fan....0 fer 3 isn't pretty is it.


----------



## Liability (Sep 26, 2012)

The blown call was the FAILURE to call the interference.  But that was not subject to booth review once blown.

It is still quite fully debatable that the ball was caught.  It sure looked like a fucking interception to me.  But, give the devils their due.  If it was a simultaneous "catch" then maybe the call (booth review and all) was just a tough call, not a blown call.

The game was still officiated miserably.

Get the real zebras back.


----------



## antiquity (Sep 26, 2012)

Rocko said:


> That was the biggest robbery I've seen in the NFL!
> 
> How much money could the real refs be asking for? Just give them their damn money!



Close but I have seen worst. I remember the Seahawks/Jets playoff game when the Jets quarterback was stopped short of the line and then reached out with the ball after he was down and it was ruled a touchdown. There was no official video review in those days but that play was the major reason that the reviews were put in place.


----------



## antiquity (Sep 26, 2012)

BluePhantom said:


> It's been a while for sure.  Seattle has a very powerful defense that harassed and stifled green bay all night long.  8 sacks in the first half? Wow. And in reality, while green bay was able to move the ball better in the second half they really never had a legitimate drive that resulted in a touchdown.  Seattle was able to hold off that attack...and twice green bay should have been punting instead of scoring....but here we go back to the refs.  Lol.



The biggest difference in the first half and the second half was Green Bay was able to adjust both their offense and defense and Seattle couldn't. 8 sacks in the first half and none in the second, Green Bay with two running plays in the first half and Green bay shorted up the pass routes to take advantage of Seattle DB playing back.


----------



## antiquity (Sep 26, 2012)

Againsheila said:


> From what I've been reading on Facebook, even Seattle fans are unhappy with those refs.



You are absolutely correct. Being a Seattle fan for about 40 years when I first saw the play agreed that the DB caught the ball but after several replays I wasn't so sure.

But overall refereeing though out this game, not only this game but all the NFl games over the first three weeks, the refereeing really was about highschool level.

There were 24 penlites called on both teams. And I don't remember how many reviews of plays.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 26, 2012)

antiquity said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> > From what I've been reading on Facebook, even Seattle fans are unhappy with those refs.
> ...



Pretty good to be a fan of the Seahawks for 40 years, since they have been around for 36 years.


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 26, 2012)

BluePhantom said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...



Of course. He is the alpha and omega of his mind. How silly of me to forget that. Wasn't it he who said no one comes to the father but thru me? Oh excuse me that was JESUS! I guess Obama will claim that Gods kingdom was not built by the lord now.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 26, 2012)

Nooooooooo!

Politics out of sports!  Sports are controversial and clashing enough as it is.


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 27, 2012)

antiquity said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > It's been a while for sure.  Seattle has a very powerful defense that harassed and stifled green bay all night long.  8 sacks in the first half? Wow. And in reality, while green bay was able to move the ball better in the second half they really never had a legitimate drive that resulted in a touchdown.  Seattle was able to hold off that attack...and twice green bay should have been punting instead of scoring....but here we go back to the refs.  Lol.
> ...



That's true for the most part.  I did a quick preview of the game on another thread where i argued that in order for Green Bay to be successful they would have to utilize the TE and slot receivers in short passes directed at the LBs which is the only real weakness Seattle has on defense.  In the second half they did that more....BUT Green Bay also engaged in one of the most aggressive holding campaigns I have seen since Pittsburgh in Super Bowl XL (very few of which ever got flagged).  That had a lot to do with it too.  

The other things I saw was that Green Bay got a lot more effective with their run when they began to employ counters. Seattle seemed to struggle to pick up the cut back


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 27, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Note the word "about" in his post.  "About 40 years" means 40 years give or take a few years. 36 years is "about 40 years".  Don't be ridiculous Papa.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 27, 2012)

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...



Funny how I know how many years the Bucs and the hawks came into the NFL but a hawks fan doesn't. I guess it's that devotion they have there in Seattle.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 27, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4rP_KZnvaA]Replacement Weatherguy Forecast - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ravi (Sep 27, 2012)

Scabs. What are you going to do?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 27, 2012)

Well it looks like Duh MFL will have regular Refs at the next games. So now you guys can't blame it on the refs when your teams lose!


----------



## ginscpy (Sep 27, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> Bad call.  Tate obviously shoved off - and the TD should not have counted.  Although in a scrum in the endzone everbody is pushing and shoving.
> 
> Tate should not have been fined for the clean block on the Cowboys LB the previous week.
> 
> Nowhere near as bad as the Vinny Testeverde phantom TD  -NY Jets at home against  the Seahawks in Dec 1998,in the final seconds, that cost Seattle a chance at the playoffs,  ushered in Instant Replay in the NFL.



Testeverde was about 2 yards shy of the goal line.

I' m glad the regulars are back.


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 27, 2012)

Even with instant replay they give it to the other team, come on! Did no one watch super bowl 40? How about big tall and uglys yard and a half touchdown that clearly wasn't? Seattle has been shafted so many times over the years. None so bad as the Super Bowl but seriously...many wonder why Seattle fans are so bitter and it is because of things like this.


----------



## antiquity (Sep 27, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > Againsheila said:
> ...



Are you being a smart ass on purpose? I said around 40 years.


----------



## ginscpy (Sep 27, 2012)

TrinityPower said:


> Even with instant replay they give it to the other team, come on! Did no one watch super bowl 40? How about big tall and uglys yard and a half touchdown that clearly wasn't? Seattle has been shafted so many times over the years. None so bad as the Super Bowl but seriously...many wonder why Seattle fans are so bitter and it is because of things like this.



If the roles had been reversed on MNF - if GB had been awarded a TD on the same play - it would all be "much ado about nothing." 

As this Seahawk fan mentioned in his F -Bomb rant - Seattle outplayed GB most of the game.


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 27, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > Even with instant replay they give it to the other team, come on! Did no one watch super bowl 40? How about big tall and uglys yard and a half touchdown that clearly wasn't? Seattle has been shafted so many times over the years. None so bad as the Super Bowl but seriously...many wonder why Seattle fans are so bitter and it is because of things like this.
> ...



Yep they did and it is unfortunate that the talk of the game is not about settles defense instead.


----------



## antiquity (Sep 27, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Yes rooting for a loser for 36 years like Tampa Bay is a good thing.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2012)

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...



Let me check.......I seem to remember a Tampa Super Bowl win


----------



## Oddball (Sep 27, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Well it looks like Duh MFL will have regular Refs at the next games. So now you guys can't blame it on the refs when your teams lose!


They'll get a standing o up until the first blown call, then they'll be bums again.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



How can I put this nicely?????

*DAMN YOU TO HELL  !!!!!!!!*

JUst sayin....


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Yes....but it will take a number of SB wins to wash away the creamsicle years!


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...



In fairness, I thought the Hawks were robbed in their SB against the Steelers


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


By robbed I assume you mean raped


----------



## ginscpy (Sep 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Everyone wants to model on that TB team.   

Flukes happen.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 27, 2012)

TrinityPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Multiple times


----------



## antiquity (Sep 27, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



And I bet you also remember a lot more losing seasons than winning ones, right?


----------



## antiquity (Sep 27, 2012)

TrinityPower said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Yes... that too.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 27, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc2UEhkYK3s]Replacement Weatherman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Borillar (Sep 27, 2012)

antiquity said:


> Dreadnaught1968 said:
> 
> 
> > Last play of the game was NOT a touchdown, but an interception.  Apparently the people in the booth who reviewed it were blind, as well.
> ...



Exactly what I was wondering. Substitute the Bills, Browns, Vikings, etc, for the Packers and the media would probably just say it was an unfortunate call and then move on. We'd probably still have the substitute zebras. But since it happened to the almighty Packers, who have nearly always been the beneficiaries of bad calls and non-calls, it's a crises!

Everybody is going on like there were never any bad calls before this game. Each year, there are teams that will miss the playoffs or lose games due to bad calls. Teams like the Packers, Cowboys, and Steelers seem to always benefit. I hope the Packers miss the playoffs by one game, the Vikes make it in and give Golden Tate the key to the city.


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 27, 2012)

This is interesting.  Check out the poll on this page.  At the time I write this (only 176 votes) 50.5% think it was a Seahawks touchdown while 49.4% say it was an interception.  Given all the hoopla you would think it would be a lot more lopsided than that.  

Seattle Seahawks: How Will History View Controversial Call vs. Packers? | Bleacher Report


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 27, 2012)

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...



Not a Tampa Bay fan at all, but how many Super Bowl rings do they have and how many does Seattle have?


----------



## Borillar (Sep 27, 2012)

BluePhantom said:


> This is interesting.  Check out the poll on this page.  At the time I write this (only 176 votes) 50.5% think it was a Seahawks touchdown while 49.4% say it was an interception.  Given all the hoopla you would think it would be a lot more lopsided than that.
> 
> Seattle Seahawks: How Will History View Controversial Call vs. Packers? | Bleacher Report



I thought it was a Packer interception at first, but I saw a still where it appeared that Tate had both hands on the ball and both feet on the ground while the Packer DB had his feet in the air. Call could have gone either way. But then the Packer fans are always telling us that good teams overcome bad calls and that they should never allow a game to get to the point where it could be decided by one play. Karma is a bitch.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 27, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...



You are right, Seattle made it to the Super Bowl.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 27, 2012)

Borillar said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > This is interesting.  Check out the poll on this page.  At the time I write this (only 176 votes) 50.5% think it was a Seahawks touchdown while 49.4% say it was an interception.  Given all the hoopla you would think it would be a lot more lopsided than that.
> ...



Good point.


----------



## Oddball (Sep 27, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah...And they got jobbed by the "real" refs.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 27, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ginscpy said:
> ...



Sure they did, but as many Seattle fans are now saying, you rise above the calls. I guess that only applies to other teams.


----------



## ginscpy (Sep 27, 2012)

Maybe the real refs will be better.


----------



## antiquity (Sep 27, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Super bowl wins isn't what is in debate here, its who over the long haul has had the better team. 

I look at it this way, a team on the west coast be in pro or college is at a disadvantage when it comes to media coverage therefore the blown out of proportion call on MNF. Tampa Bay has been to the playoffs nine times in 36 years and Seattle has been there eleven times in the same number of years.


----------



## Borillar (Sep 27, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> Maybe the real refs will be better.



I don't know if it will be qualitatively any different. I do expect that the teams that are the normal beneficiaries of bad calls and non calls (Packers, Steelers, Patriots, Cowboys) will go back to being the beneficiaries rather than the victims and everybody else will go back to being hosed.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 27, 2012)

antiquity said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...



I agree both are failures.Tampa at least has one the big one.


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 28, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Well if we use your prediction of the Seattle/Green Bay game as a measuring stick (where you said you didn't expect much from Seattle at all) I'd say you *got *the big one.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 28, 2012)

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...



And all your predictions are correct?


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 28, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Nope.  But when I am wrong I generally don't get all mouthy about it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 28, 2012)

BluePhantom said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...



All mouthy? Lol!

Where was I mouthy? Complaining about a very bad call. Which is no the "call that ended the strike." Only Hawk fans would think I'm mouthy. Time to grow up if you want to live in the big leagues. 49er,Raider, Bears, Steelers and even Cleveland wouldn't not call any of this mouthy.

Seattle is a good franchise, they got away with a win. I thought Green Bay would play better, it is obvious they didn't. Seattle, San Francisco and Arizona have three of the leagues top four defenses. Offensively, they aren't good.


----------



## HUGGY (Sep 28, 2012)

Papageorgio said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



True to a degree.  But, these teams have great defenses and if the other team can't light it up ya don't need big points to win.  Seattle had the only great offensive play the other night.  I didn't see the great GB QB throw a td pass any better than our rookie.  As for the Cards...any team with Fitzgerald on it is dangerous anywhere on the field.  SF has a great running game and as steady a QB as you might want.  AND most important..None of those teams has a habit of turning over the ball.


----------



## BluePhantom (Sep 28, 2012)

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > BluePhantom said:
> ...



Right now it's hard to tell how good Seattle's offense is.  They have a fantastic running game (one of the best in the NFL), but Carroll is not cutting Wilson loose right now.  His game strategy is to allow Lynch and the defense to win the games while Wilson gains experience.  It's a very smart way to handle a rookie quarterback because it doesn't destroy their confidence right off the bat and it allows them time to learn the game and mature into their role. 

One of these days Seattle will have a very large lead entering the fourth quarter and at that point Wilson will be allowed to open it up a bit more.  The point though is that we really don't know how good Seattle's offense is right now because their game plans are not designed to open up the offense.  Besides....consider my breakdown here and you will recognize quickly that the pass is overrated.  It's all about rushing and defense and that Seattle has in abundance.


----------

